# Grant Lake



## River Dweller20

I heard that grant lake is a good panfish lake. I was thinking about going there in two weeks or so. We will be fishing from a boat with a electric motor only because of the lake regulations. Does anyone have any recomemendations? Art there good numbers of catfish in this lake and if so, any recommendations?
Thanks,
River Dweller20


----------



## catking

There are some cats in that lake....  use large live baits at night.... I don't know about the pan fish. This lake was lowered a couple years ago for repairs. I would think that the cats had a field day with the panfish..  ... Good luck to you !! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Doctor

It's an awesome lake for Shad, some of the biggest I have seen have come out of that lake and Grand Lake St.Mary's, I used to get my Shad from that lake when we fished tournaments on the Ohio River in Cincinnati back in 1995, never knew it was an electric lake, we always just put the boat in the water and fired up the big engine and motored out to a log threw the net acouple of times and came back in and put the boat on the trailer. Had a buddy get busted there doing the same thing I did, I got lucky just never got caught. Always seemed to get a lot of catfish in the cast net there also.


----------



## Alter

> never knew it was an electric lake


Pretty sure it's 10hp not electric only...at least that's what it used to be. Still makes it hard to use the big motor for most people.

Steve


----------



## cincinnati

Fished there several times in the early '90's. Idled a 40 HP all over the lake. Caught quite a few small LM & a few decent crappies on jigs & plastic. Best fishing was in the lower end of the lake - shorelines adjacent to deeper water.

We did have a Mega-shad leap in to the boat on one occasion.  

Last I heard, it was silted-up pretty badly.


----------



## truck

Lake Grant is electric only.It was drained down completley last year,for new flood control gates.There is still some panfish cats carp in it.it was restocked with cats.good luck-i have been having a hard time even getting shad this year.


----------



## Alter

> Lake Grant is electric only


Wow, glad we never got in trouble for using our gas motor. 

Steve


----------



## cincinnati

Me & Alter are real desperadoes!


----------



## DAVELEE

restocked from the mt. orab reservoir, which was full of big crappie and large mouth. my neighbor caught 14 crappie between 12 and 15 inches back in april behind the old movie theater. i really wished he hadnt kept them to give the lake a chance for a couple of good spawns. back in the late 70s the lake was accidently drained in the winter and what little bit of water that was left in the lake nearly froze solid i saw people walk out on the ice and cut holes and the fish litterally would jump out onto the ice. but the lake came back from that and i am sure in a couple of years the shad we will be back and so will the fishing. a lot of the large catfish were privately stocked but there was a good population of naturally occurring shovelheads, channels and yellow bellies. also in years past after a heavy rain once the creek cleared the long pothole below the spillway was a great place to catch largemouth.


----------



## catking

I've fished this lake since 1970 or so .. It is owned by the City of My Orab and has always been electric motors only....I didn't realize so many knew about this lake ...  ... And there are some cats in there for sure , along with carp... Used to be an EXCELLENT bass lake..... Thanks for the memories....


----------

